# Fishing in Steinhatchee, Fl



## Croaker Chris (Feb 22, 2009)

My family and I are going down to Steinhatchee for a week in July to scallop. I would like to get away and do some fishing while we are down there any suggestions or advice on what type of equipment and bait is good for that area....


----------

